# My flea market adventure



## brianyi (Sep 19, 2009)

So I was driving down a local road to avoid traffic to head to the gym. I find a tiny sign. "FLEA MARKET 9:00am-5:00pm" I pass by the turn, and I do a double-take. I U-turn and decided what the heck. I got $5 in my pocket. I can find a dvd to keep me entertained for the night. I look around and find a Lowepro bag. I knew they made camera bags, so i took a look inside, found buncha stuff and said
Me:Hey, how much for the bag and everything in it. 
Old lady:$20 bucks
Me:I only have $5
Old lady:Sold
Since I'm a beginner in digital photography, the world of film photography is also news to me. Hopefully you guys can tell me the worth of everything! Thanks

The bag I found






"Tiffen" brand color filters 48mm and a roll of unused film(don't know how old it is)





The SLR body. Labled as a Asahi Pentax Spotmatic SP 3763182









The lens that came with it. Every single one of these lens have a Hoya UV filter attached!Size of each filter vary of-course





Super Takumar 1.4/200





Super Takumar 1:3.5/135





Super Takumar 1:2/35





Super Takumar 1:1.4/50





Thanks for looking!


----------



## dinodan (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, without doubt, it's a hell of a deal.  The question is, do you have a Pentax body to attach them to?


----------



## brianyi (Sep 19, 2009)

dinodan said:


> Well, without doubt, it's a hell of a deal.  The question is, do you have a Pentax body to attach them to?



Oops. Looks like the pics didn't come up. Yes, there was a body. Pics posted up now.


----------



## compur (Sep 19, 2009)

Now, that's what I'm talkin' about! 

Way to go!


----------



## brianyi (Sep 19, 2009)

would anyone be interested in these? or know an approxomate value? I would very much like to swap all these for a lenses for my XTi to start off my digital photography class


----------



## Battou (Sep 19, 2009)

Inbound PM I'm interested


----------



## christopher walrath (Sep 21, 2009)

Dude! Mongo scorage.  So, what do you wanna know?


----------



## Stratman (Oct 9, 2009)

Every one of those lenses is worth more than what you paid for the whole shebang. I would LOVE to find something like that ! I have the SMC version of the 200mm f4, and it is a nice lens. Would love to have that 35 f2 !


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't sell them--buy some $17 eBay M42 to EOS adapters and USE them on your Canon d-slr. I personally own the 135mm f/3.5 and the 200mm f/4 Super-Takumars, just like the ones shown, and both of those are razor-sharp lenses that deliver excellent image quality on my Canon bodies.

Here's an adapter for $11.95 and $3.52 shipping, from a vendor where I purchased most all of my adapters. eBay.ph: Canon EOS Lens to Pentax PX Screw M42 Adapter NEW (item 370240790641 end time Nov 04, 2009 02:07:42 PHT)

And, the lenses are actually quite a bit smaller and more compact than they appear in these photos!


----------

